# C & CC "siteseeker"



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Has anybody used the camping & caravanning club's siteseeker? I had a fumble through the other day. They have all theiir own sites, Forest holidays sites & CS's listed, and you can filter on area / county / site type. It also tells you whether the site is open at the moment (but it might be a good idea to have it filter out the sites not open as well.)

link here

CCC siteseeker

makes searching for a CS a lot easier. CC also have a CL search facility, so altogether alot better than thumbing through pages of site books that may be up to 2 years out of date. A few quirks, though, for instance they have the Oxford club site in South East England area, county Oxfordshire, but CS's are listed under Oxfordshire in the Central England area :roll:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I did have a quick look, but wasn't looking to book, and these anomalies always seem to appear, have you emailed them.....it might be something to do with post codes or some such in their database.

Carol


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Both clubs have improved their site databases considerably, but I particularly like the C&CC Database. The big downside for them is the hefty deposit yiou have to pay for their club sites.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Both clubs have improved their site databases considerably, but I particularly like the C&CC Database. The big downside for them is the hefty deposit yiou have to pay for their club sites.


yes, but at least it deters the "book every weekend" activity that goes on on the CC :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

True but isn't it a £25 minimum deposit now??-pretty steep.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I would make the deposit £50 (only refundable when you turn up) to stop the 'lets book everywhere for every weekend, just in case' bunch of selfish numpties who spoil the CC for the rest of us who only book if we intend going!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I would use the C&CC sites more but some weekends can't get out till Saturday morning and then can't get on site before 12.00. Then have to leave Sunday morning. Whenever I have used CC sites I can arrive first thing Saturday and leave Sunday evening. 
C&CC are becoming less user friendly every year.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

*C & CC Siteseeker*

Personally I find it to be an excellent system.
Bit of a nuisance that you can only book a minimum of 2 nights as sometimes an overnight is all that is needed.
I queried the fact that it does not let you use accumulated free nights with the 'Passport' system, but apparently you can claim this back in cash from the site on arrival, or alternatively the site will add the sum to your account.
I have to say that having joined both clubs nearly a year ago I have found the C & CC web site, and in fact their site books, to be so user friendly that I have not yet used a CC site.
Must do it soon, as I have a free night I think. :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

GerryD- Does the CC let you book in before 12noon 8O ?


----------

